# Thanksgiving in the Woods 2016



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

We celebrated our family's 10 year of going to Red Top Mt S.P. to spend Thanksgiving week in the woods. We set up our shelter and had our usual feast on last Thursday. Though the camp ground hosts attempted to make life ruff for us, we managed to have a good time. The hosts had the mistaken belief that they were camp ground bosses. This has since been corrected. They were very rude and very inexperienced at their job. The Park Manager has assured us that this will be fixed. Anyway we ate good and here is the proof.

Lucee enjoyed her stay as well



















This is a propane fire ring I bought due to the ban on burning wood in campfire rings. The hosts came around the day after Thanksgiving and told us we could not use the propane ring, though it seems it was ok for them to.









My camper









Our meal shelter. The hosts said we would have to take it down, that it was not allowed. We got the Rangers involved and the hosts were told that we had done this for ten years and was not a problem. That is when all the problems with the hosts got started. 










Here are the food pics.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

OK, as usual this looks awesome, and I'm sure it was. Next year, I think I will reserve spot beside you guys!! I will bring my Butterball oil free turkey fryer. Want you to try my jalapeno butter injected turkey with Cajun Spice rub on outside. I'll make a few pecan pies and bring some stuff in a mason jar that taste like pumpkin pie....


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Bocefus said:


> OK, as usual this looks awesome, and I'm sure it was. Next year, I think I will reserve spot beside you guys!! I will bring my Butterball oil free turkey fryer. Want you to try my jalapeno butter injected turkey with Cajun Spice rub on outside. I'll make a few pecan pies and bring some stuff in a mason jar that taste like pumpkin pie....


You would be welcomed!!!!


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Awsome tradition right here. I think of it every year at this time. As usual looks like a fantastic time.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

And I don't think I've had pumpkin pie in a jar...apple yes pumpkin nope...got me curious now


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

dialout said:


> And I don't think I've had pumpkin pie in a jar...apple yes pumpkin nope...got me curious now


I believe I saw some punkin spice shine in Pigeon Forge last year.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

not sure about pumpkin spice but put a shotglass of peach on top of your head and your tongue will slap you silly reachin for it
js


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

js1172 said:


> not sure about pumpkin spice but put a shotglass of peach on top of your head and your tongue will slap you silly reachin for it
> js



Totally agree...peach is my favorite...followed closely by blue berry.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Love this time of year. Thanks Paymaster, I believe I gained 10 pounds just looking at the pictures.  Glad you were able to get everything straightened out.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you sir!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

That food looks sooo good. Now I feel hungry at 4:00 AM.


----------

